# Diecast Tjet!



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm interested to hear your opinions. This is a Hot Wheels diecast body I have been working on as a resin casting project. As you can see I have added a front axle holder like the Merc Lead Sleds have. Are there any major issues with this sort of front axle that I should know about? Just trying to do my homework!
Be gentle with me, I'm new to this! Cheers.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well aside from these type of bodies being a little back heavy, I don't see any other issue. You have to learn how to run em. I run my Merc.:thumbsup: I have an original I got years ago from Tom's HO sitting in it's original box and recently got the one that was masproduced (dash?) and have fun with it!!!

Aside from that it look amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The only real dimension sensitive parts would the front post height, vs the front axle ride height. As long as the chassis sits correctly, this type of body mounting works good. I did run into trouble on my old track with divorced axles on slightly longer wheelbase models, where a dip in the track would lift the pick ups off the rails, and the tighter turns would take the pick ups off the rails. That was one of my early customs, and was done before I got ed-ju-macated here. Looks like a promising endeavor, KD!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. The weight doesn't matter because this will be cast in resin. Joe I tried to keep the front axle as close as I could to the chassis and mounted the chassis level. And mounted to guide pin so as it was close to the front axle. That was my concern regarding the pick up shoes not keeping contact. I have another body in mind for the same type of conversion and just need to know if I'm on the right track and not wasting my time? Cheers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm gonna have to have a closer look at some prototype resin castings. 3 to 5 should do it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yer in by a mile Kiwi...Dont sweat it. 

Unless yer trying to slide through 6" radius stuff you'll be fine. So long as you keep the guide pin and the contact patches together, most extended wheel base stuff works out ok until you really stretch them out into the twighlight zone.

Naturally the farther you get the wheel set away from the pivot point, the goofier it looks when cornering. As you have flipped the guide pin, you've basically placed it in the AFX position; which as we all know run both extended and divorced front wheel sets no problemo.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is just a suggestion and you may not need to do it? Hilltop what do you think?*

Kiwi,

Wow-zers! You are going to have some fun on your hands when you start pulling bodies out of the mold!!

The only thing you might want to do is to add a little more material around the screw post bases. tappered from the base to just a little up on the post. This will keep them from possibly tearing a hole in your hood or trunk when removing the bodies from the mold. You could add a little more material on the front divorced support bases too.

The only thing you have to look out for is not to build up to much and cause any added material to get in the way of turning gears or cause the body to not mount correctly to the chassis.

If you don't add material and find that you have tearing problems on the hood or trunk an easy fix is to take a sharp X-Acto knife and trim out part of your rubber mold to get the same result. For any of you who have molds right now that need more strength at these screw post bases you can use this trick right now. I had to do this trick on my indy car t-jet bodies.

Bob...Go for it man...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Zilla and Bill. I hope to do a few more of these conversions!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It really came out nice Dave. Can't wait to get a bunch of them!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

KD,
How about turning that Chevelle over for a good pic? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

roadrner said:


> KD,
> How about turning that Chevelle over for a good pic? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


lmao!!! Chevelle!!!!roflmao!!!!

Come on dude. It's a real Muscle car, the fastes stock car in 1970, Buick GS Stage 1:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here ya go.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

that car looks nice! it ll look more nicer if painted in apple red with double white stripes!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*You might*

Place grease, or petroleum jelly on the axle first. Then take some RC plane fabric and soak the fabric in 24 hour strong cure epoxy. While wet, of course, form over the axle holder. It is easy to work around the axle. Let set, remove axle, trim using Dremel and you're all set. Sounds harder to do than it is. I've reinforced a ton of axle chocs this way.

Everyone should get some RC plane fabric from a bud, or just buy it. I've made E/F/B epoxy, fabric, balsa chassis doing exactly as described above. When twisting with my hands the E/F/B was stronger than my brass chassis, and umpteen times lighter, and quieter.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Any update here Dave?:dude:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I had a six cly in 1974. red with "anybody remember this" painted white roof? faster then alot 8 cyl. back then they use to make me pop the hood. I need one of those bodys?
Thanks John


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Car is still here with me. Won't be posted until Bruce settles in to his new address! Not too long to wait guys! Gives me a chance to work on another car as well!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> lmao!!! Chevelle!!!!roflmao!!!!
> 
> Come on dude. It's a real Muscle car, the fastes stock car in 1970, Buick GS Stage 1:dude:



Ahem hem hem. I think Boss Chrysler might have a word to say about that thar statement, 

HEMI

1970 Plymouth Cuda 426 Hemi V8 425 13.1 107.12 


1970 Buick GS Stage 1 455 V8 360 13.38 105.5


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Ahem hem hem. I think Boss Chrysler might have a word to say about that thar statement,
> 
> HEMI
> 
> ...



Dude we been going back and forth for years. I believe the last time, a few years back, the mopar guys got so mad they put their car on the trailer and kicked and screamed and ran away!!!

Go back and look. I forget which magazins did it but the 70 GS was only slower to the corvette in 70. Then the LS aluminum whatever chebby, then your beloved hemi.:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Dude we been going back and forth for years. I believe the last time, a few years back, the mopar guys got so mad they put their car on the trailer and kicked and screamed and ran away!!!
> 
> Go back and look. I forget which magazins did it but the 70 GS was only slower to the corvette in 70. Then the LS aluminum whatever chebby, then your beloved hemi.:thumbsup:


http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Twenty-Fastest-Muscle-Cars&id=162033

you will see that buick is 9th fastest car.. just remember that hemi ruled from '66 til '74!!! 

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

It's complicated... That GS was an automatic with a 3.42 rear - not the hotter manual box or more quarter-mile-friendly rear gear. 

The GS wins here, http://hotrod.automotive.com/22384/hrdp-0702-hemi-vs-buick/index.html
It might be the article you're thinking of, Joe.

In yet another rematch after that article was originally published, the Hemi had the edge. 

For me, it's too close to call. For any of the elite musclecars of that era, I'd always put my money on whichever car has the experienced NHRA driver behind the wheel!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am not here to split hairs with you guys. I drive an 11 second mild 462 Buick and I know how it runs.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

This is the biggest debate in muscle car history. I know the real deal. Thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Musclecar review did the original 50 fastest musclecars list. They took all of the

magazine published times for cars delived to them (magazines) from the factories. The 

70 GS 455 Stage 1 was third on the list behind the 66 Cobra 427 and the 66 427 Corvette

There have been many other lists since.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Also a rebutal to the article Hot Rod wrote reguarding the race between the Buick GS vs Hemi GTX.

Bench Racing - Reader Mail
It'll Never Die 
A few corrections are in order regarding your Hemi versus Buick article in the Feb. '07 issue. First of all, I'm just an average enthusiast and definitely not a "seasoned NHRA Stock Eliminator veteran" as you reported. I've never raced in any NHRA-sanctioned event. I don't even own a car trailer, and I never have. So wherever my cars go, they are driven. In the Dec. '84 race that I had with Roy Badie's '70 Hemi GTX four-speed, he is the one who trailered his car to Gainesville Raceway. I drove my '70 Buick GS Stage 1 260 miles round-trip. Both cars had the same mild modifications, as you reported, and neither was purpose-built for that particular race. They were both stock-long-block street cars with headers and very mild cams.

I didn't even know about the challenge that Badie had made (where he stated the "the Buick GS runs like it's tied to a tree") until one week before the race when I received a phone call about the challenge from then-editor of Muscle Car Review, Donald Farr. That race was entirely a last-minute affair for me. Its relevance to the general enthusiast was based on the fact that both cars were true cars as you would find at a car show or cruising on the street. As an aside, after I raced Roy Badie, I also raced and beat a '70 Hemicuda that showed up with Roy. This was recorded on a video camera but was never reported in the pages of Muscle Car Review.

Lastly, round three of Hemi versus Buick happened back in July 1993 at Napierville Dragway outside Montreal, Canada. Again, the challengers were two basically stock-appearing, street-legal, stock-displacement cars: a '70 GSX Stage 1 and a '71 Hemicuda. Both had to "idle like stock" (a magazine rule). Muscle Car Review again sponsored the race. After losing the first round, the Hemicuda's owner refused to run the required two out of three races, so the magazine had no article. Nothing was ever published about this, but we have it all on video. So it can be easily argued that the Buick GS won two out of three of the magazine match races against the Hemi, for whatever it's worth! 
Richard Lasseter 
Valdosta, GA


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

70ss said:


> Musclecar review did the original 50 fastest musclecars list. They took all of the
> 
> magazine published times for cars delived to them (magazines) from the factories. The
> 
> ...




Thank you very much. The Buick was fastest in it's class. The cobra and vette were a different class. Sportscar, not muscle car.

Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

70ss said:


> Also a rebutal to the article Hot Rod wrote reguarding the race between the Buick GS vs Hemi GTX.
> 
> Bench Racing - Reader Mail
> It'll Never Die
> ...




OMG!! Amazing story. And wish I couldve been there to see it with my own 2 eyes. What are the odds you are here on this site!! We need to talk my friend. I too would never own a trailer. I drive all of my cars. I am currently building a 494 stroked BBB and this will get me a 9 second slip and be asked to leave because I don't have a roll cage in my 65. Just for the fun of it!!!

Again great story.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Richard is not me. This was his rebutal to the story Hot Rod Magazine wrote about the race. He is the president of the Buick GS Club of America. And the one who raced the first shootout.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry I don't believe it. I never believe anything what HOT ROD magazine wrote. My father, Granddad, Great Granddad all drove all kinds of mopars cars and races.. Buick GS is the heaviest car built and no way .. sorry. most of mopars cars average weight is 5,000 and up.. Buick GS is way over it .. 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am at a loss now.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WesJY said:


> Sorry I don't believe it. I never believe anything what HOT ROD magazine wrote. My father, Granddad, Great Granddad all drove all kinds of mopars cars and races.. Buick GS is the heaviest car built and no way .. sorry. most of mopars cars average weight is 5,000 and up.. Buick GS is way over it ..
> 
> Wes



Not sure what your saying Wes. but the GS in full dressed weight is 3800.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

70ss said:


> Richard is not me. This was his rebutal to the story Hot Rod Magazine wrote about the race. He is the president of the Buick GS Club of America. And the one who raced the first shootout.



Ok I see now. I know Richard. I been a member since 86 myself. Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thank you very much. The Buick was fastest in it's class. The cobra and vette were a different class. Sportscar, not muscle car.
> 
> Thank you:thumbsup:


There was no different classes in the original MCR list. They just listed the fastest times for cars listed in the magazines. I dont remember the qualifications if there was any to be on the list. Other than the times be printed in the magazine. They went through the old articals and compiled the list. Which started all the bickering. And led to I think he was a radio DJ Roy Badie to declare a Buick runs like its tied to a tree. MCR magazine to set up the match race between the two.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok I see now. I know Richard. I been a member since 86 myself. Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


Late '82 or '83 myself


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

70ss said:


> Late '82 or '83 myself



No kidding? What have you had or still have?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

My Dad use to have a stock 66 Chevelle SS 396 w/ 375 hp option with a Muncie 4 speed and he use to stomp on hemis and after each race they always made him pop the hood and check.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

shocker36 said:


> My Dad use to have a stock 66 Chevelle SS 396 w/ 375 hp option with a Muncie 4 speed and he use to stomp on hemis and after each race they always made him pop the hood and check.


I believe it - no problem. i am talking about '70 buick, '70 chevelle ,and '70 lemans - all are the most heavy cars and they dont do good at races. unless they put bigger aftermarket/not original engines (where you go to car dealers and buy it that way) in it to win races.. thats all. 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeesh, Sorry to start an argument. I didn't mean to upset the GM Crowd. I've looked at a lot of articles, and I see the Hemi and 440-6pack at the top of the list more often than the Buick GS. I will however admit that the GS is a Bad car. I have a friend who has a 69 Trans Am, 70 GTO Judge and 71 Buick GS, all with 455's in them, they are seriously cool cars. Just not as Cool as a Mopar!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> Yeesh, Sorry to start an argument. I didn't mean to upset the GM Crowd. I've looked at a lot of articles, and I see the Hemi and 440-6pack at the top of the list more often than the Buick GS. I will however admit that the GS is a Bad car. I have a friend who has a 69 Trans Am, 70 GTO Judge and 71 Buick GS, all with 455's in them, they are seriously cool cars. Just not as Cool as a Mopar!


yeah.. 

Wes


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

WesJY said:


> I believe it - no problem. i am talking about '70 buick, '70 chevelle ,and '70 lemans - all are the most heavy cars and they dont do good at races. unless they put bigger aftermarket/not original engines (where you go to car dealers and buy it that way) in it to win races.. thats all.
> 
> Wes


Thing was Buick was not a powerhouse in the musclecar movement. Buick engineers embarassed some of the in division engineers in '70 and again in 
'86 (turbo v6). Alot of people said the same thing then no way a v6 is going to beat me let alone a Buick. Guess what it happened daily.

The 455 Buick engine only weighs about 50lbs more than a smallblock Chevy engine. The cars curb weight was between 3800-3900lbs. The 455 was way underrated at 360 HP.

There were very few aftermarket or factory hopup parts availble for a buick. Since there were not know for performance and not many being built nobody invested money into performance parts. Unlike most other manufactors who had just about everything imaginable availble to them over the counter and from the factory.

For example in '82 when I began my search for performance parts for my buick. There was only 2 intake manifolds availble for the 455. 1 was a discountinued Eldorbrock performer intake you had to find at a swap meet or a Offenhouser dual 4 barrel intake. Other performance parts were basicly non existent until Kenne Bell made them not sure when they started selling to the public. They were the only place I could find to buy performance products in '82. I dont think they offer anything buick v8 or v6 anymore.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

70ss said:


> Thing was Buick was not a powerhouse in the musclecar movement. Buick engineers embarassed some of the in division engineers in '70 and again in
> '86 (turbo v6). Alot of people said the same thing then no way a v6 is going to beat me let alone a Buick. Guess what it happened daily.
> 
> The 455 Buick engine only weighs about 50lbs more than a smallblock Chevy engine. The cars curb weight was between 3800-3900lbs. The 455 was way underrated at 360 HP.
> ...


wow thanks for the info. 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Keep in mind Wes he is saying in 82 there were no performance parts but this isn't the case anymore. And in 82 Scotty Guidano of Brooklyn's PeeGee Performance was popping wheelies with a Duece and a quater. and running 11's with that barge!!! How many engines put out 750 foot lbs of torque? 550 stock!! Been a great aftermarket the last 25 years. More than ever now. Unlike cookie cutter 350 parts.

Alot of 7 8 and 9 second Buick door slammers nowadays.

I also have an 87 GN. And the power this tiny block makes will pin you in the seat every time too. Freak of nature that car was and still is.

You guys need to get to a good Buick Meet, or one of the 2 challenges we have with the "ugg" Ford guys at Etown. There you will see some grudge racing.

Sometimes you just don't know unless you own and tinker and run these Buicks!!!!

Check out V8Buick.com


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Go the Fords!!! Sorry, someones gotta fly the flag!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Go the Fords!!! Sorry, someones gotta fly the flag!!!


FIXED ON ROAD DAILY !!! LOL!!

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WesJY said:


> FIXED ON ROAD DAILY !!! LOL!!
> 
> Wes




Fix or Repair daily

Found on road dead.:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

70ss said:


> (snip) Other performance parts were basicly non existent until Kenne Bell made them not sure when they started selling to the public. They were the only place I could find to buy performance products in '82. I dont think they offer anything buick v8 or v6 anymore.


wow. i have a buddy who's into Buicks... he has a '70 or so GS 350 ragtop clone and just bought a well-documented, fairly low mile, 455 Stage 1 4-speed car, i forget if it's a '70 or '71. anyway, back in high school in the 80s, that was the big thing for him, to get parts from Kenne-Bell. i always knew them as the Buick performance parts company. just checked their websites and it appears to be all supercharger kits for Mustangs now... didn't know they changed.

--rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's another. I have already fixed the rear post issue!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice Cougar Dave.

By the way, how is the GSX coming along?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

MEOW!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking great KD!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Love the stance! That cat's on the prowl.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Now there's another company that came out of nowhere and embarrassed it's parent company. Ford pulled the Cougars out of SCCA in the late sixties because they kept beating the Mustangs. How funny. This is what I was thinking of when you were referring to Buick whippin the Corvettes in the eighties with a v6. I used to be partial to makes, but now I appreciate any old car that gets fixed up and preserved. Heck, I got a Ford I'm workin on right now. I'll put it up next to any of these 'so called' muscle cars, just as soon as I get it running, and the cat knocked off it. Uh, I may have to upgrade to a 4 barrel carb.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

By the way, Dave, great job.
This has got to be the future of home cast, good lookin cars.
I like the divorced axle idea.

Rich
www.northtexasslotcars.com :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Both the Eliminator and the Buick should be in Bruce's hands any day now! Wes the Cougar doesn't meow it growls and spits!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> the Cougar doesn't meow it growls and spits!!!


Super Cat!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That Mercury Cougar has it going on. 

Test drive one today...
at the Sign of the Cat.

Evocative casting!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> Love the stance! That cat's on the prowl.
> -Paul


Paul's right... nice agressive rake on this one. Nice work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

:thumbsupn the cat, _nice _going


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Roaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar...phtooo-ooooo-ey...Rooooar*

Dave,

Growls and spits...hahahahahaa

Great stuff Kiwi & will be fun to drive these when they are done up!

Bob...Bruce will work his magic mold making on your stuff...Cool Beans...zilla


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The guide pin seems to be cut off . Do you run this car ?

Nice build .

Gonzo


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys! The guide pin is in upside down just for the pics!


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Well deserved, absolutely:dude:


----------

